# convertir peliculas en gentoo

## Pionerito

Alguien conoce algun convertir que pinche bien en gentoo, para convertir films de avi a mpg por ejemplo, gracias de antemano....

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

mencoder hace todo eso.

Se instala por defecto al instalar media-video/mplayer.

Salud!

----------

## Condex

Concuerdo con Inodoro que el mencoder es la caña.

Si prefieres un programa de GUI, yo uso el Avidemux en su versión GTK, la de QT no me convence(lo comento por las USE  :Wink: ) y estoy muy contento con él. Por ahora no me ha dado ningún problema y lo he usado mayoritariamente para pasar cosas grabadas de la TDT(DVB-T) a XviD+MP3...

¡Saludos!

Condex-   :Cool: 

----------

## lluisparcet

Si lo que quieres es convertir AVI y crear CD o DVD de video que puedan reproducirse en DVD domestico, yo uso el programa DeVeDe

```
*  media-video/devede

      Latest version available: 3.11b

      Latest version installed: 3.11b

      Size of files: 1,522 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.rastersoft.com/programas/devede.html

      Description:   Program to create video CDs and DVDs, suitable to be played in home DVD players.

      License:       GPL-3

```

Es un programa con interfaz gráfica basado en Mplayer y Mencoder, entre otros; práctico, sencillo de utilizar y además permite crear menús. En mi modesta opinión es de lo mejorcito para autoría de DVD en linux.

Saludos.

----------

## pcmaster

Y si quieres pasar de DVD-video a .avi puedes usar dvdrip. Utiliza transcode.

----------

## zorth

yo uso el mobilemediaconverter para pasar pelis de un formato a otro redimensionandolas para el movil y asi verlas cuando no tengo otra cosa que hacer y no estoy en casa  :Smile: 

no lo busques en portage, te lo puedes bajar de softonic creo recordar, para linux claro. una vez descomprimido, solo hay que ejecutar el programa dentro de la carpeta. nada mas.

saludos.

----------

## Pionerito

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> mencoder hace todo eso.
> 
> Se instala por defecto al instalar media-video/mplayer.
> 
> Salud!

 

convertir con mencoder no se, me puedes dar una luz para ver como se hace, gracias

mencoder /home/reiniel/The.Mummy.Tomb.of.the.Dragon.Emperor.wmv

MEncoder dev-SVN-r27725-4.1.2 (C) 2000-2008 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz (Family: 15, Model: 4, Stepping: 3)

CPUflags: Type: 15 MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Compilado para CPU x86 con extensiones: MMX MMX2 SSE SSE2

Saliendo... (No se ha especificado ningÃºn fichero de salida, por favor verifique la opciÃ³n -o)

----------

## pelelademadera

mencoder /home/reiniel/The.Mummy.Tomb.of.the.Dragon.Emperor.wmv -o archivodesalida.avi

proba leyendo la pagina de mplayer, tiene miles de opciones, y depende de lo que quieras, miles de filtros, codecs para el audio, los frames x segundo, el bitrate, en fin

www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/es/mencoder.html

yo uso este para grabar la tele desde una capturadora

```
mencoder tv:// -tv forceaudio:alsa:driver=v4l2:input=0:norm=pal-nc:chanlist=us-cable:channel=10:width=640:height=480 -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4:vbitrate=3000 -ofps 25 -oac mp3lame -lavcopts acodec=mp3:abitrate=128 -srate 48000 -noskip -mc 0 -vf scale=640:480,pp=hb/vb/dr/al/lb -endpos 1:20:0 -o tv.avi -quiet
```

ahi tenes varias opciones de ejemplo.

pp=    //los filtros

-ofps cuadros/seg deseados

lo demas se cae de maduro

-noskip -mc 0   // es por una cuestion de desfasaje audio/video   - ese comando lo corrige. - si es video-video no creo que lo necesites

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Pionerito wrote:*   

> convertir con mencoder no se, me puedes dar una luz para ver como se hace, gracias

 

```
mencoder archivo_de_entrada -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4:mbd=2:trell:threads=8 -oac mp3lame -vf scale=320:200 -o archivo_de_salida &>/dev/null
```

Otro ejemplo al que ya agregó pelelademadera, usa 8 threads para pasar un archivo de entrada a divx con audio en mp3 y 320x200 de resolución.

man mencoder tiene toda la información que pudieras necesitar.

Salud!

----------

## ekz

BTW, me he topado con un conversor multiplataforma llamado handbrake ( reseña , página web , bug)

Veré que tal funciona

Saludos

EDIT: la dependencia para compilarlo es dev-util/ftjam

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Tiene buena pinta, lo voy a agendar para cuando necesite de sus servicios... Gracias.

Salud!

----------

## Pionerito

 *ekz wrote:*   

> BTW, me he topado con un conversor multiplataforma llamado handbrake ( reseña , página web , bug)
> 
> Veré que tal funciona
> 
> Saludos
> ...

 

me baje el codigo fuente y cuando lo voy a compilar me da este error

./configure

System: Linux

Endian: little

Don't run configure by hand, make runs it automatically.

No, really. That's it. Just type 'make' and hit return.

You're supposed to be building with make, not jam.

If you were going to use jam--which you shouldn't--you'd run:

 './jam' on a Mac, or

 'jam' on Linux or Windows

To make jam, boil fruit with sugar and an acid until pectins are released.

----------

## ekz

Ese error dice que no hay que ejecutar ./configure, sino solo ejecutar 'make'. Al final del proceso de compilación, habrá un ejecutable llamado HandBrakeCLI, que es la versión en linea de comandos. 

Para obtener la interfaz gráfica, hay que entrar al directorio gtk y ejecutar ./autogen.sh y luego make, esta compilación requiere como dependencia gnome-extra/gtkhtml. Y luego de esto me quedé atascado, hay un par de ejecutables que no hacen nada, tampoco es que le haya dedicado mucho tiempo. Tal vez sea mejor esperar que suban al bug un ebuild para esta versión.

Saludos

PD: Ni he mirado el ejecutable de línea de comandos, en una de esas es fácil de usar.

----------

## ekz

Hoy le dediqué un tiempo tiempo a hacerlo funcionar, y lo logré, pero aún está muy verde  :Sad: 

(lista de dependencias, dev-util/ftjam)

```
cd

mkdir svn

cd svn

svn co svn://svn.handbrake.fr/HandBrake/trunk HandBrake

cd HandBrake
```

```
./configure

make
```

Luego el punto clave que me tuvo buscando en google:

Abrir el fichero ~/svn/HandBrake/gtk/src/ghb.ui con un editor de texto

Buscar el texto <property name="text" translatable="yes"/>

Reemplazarlo con <property name="text" translatable="yes"></property>

Continuar la compilación de la interfaz gráfica

```

cd gtk

./autogen.sh

make

```

La interfaz es así: Imagen

Pero a la hora de comenzar la codificación, casi al instante dice "Ripped done" y no aparece ningún video en ningún lugar  :Sad: 

También hay una interfaz en Qt4, no la probé, más info aquí

Con esto mi conciencia queda tranquila

Saludos!

----------

